# How are you offering upgrading to Sewer jetting from a customer who wants a drain cab



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

How are you offering upgrading to Sewer jetting from a customer who wants a drain cabled ?


Do you have a script to do this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am not a fan of scripts. Bullet points maybe, but never a script. 

Stillaround will probably be along shortly to explain the folly of using a script. He will do a better job than anyone in helping you understand why scripts are a bad idea.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I usually offer it for commercial or residential main lines that have a lot of grease. "why poke a hole in the grease with a cable when I can blast all of it out with a jet and give you a longer lasting solution"


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of my jet work is called in by the customer requesting the drain(s) to be jetted. For those that don't (but need it), I simply explain the pros & cons of each. There is no magic words I use. Just give the customer the info & let them decide which is best for them. I have never scripted anything except the price for the jet work.


----------



## Hack (Oct 2, 2011)

I normally tell them that if its grease then it definately needs to be jetted out because a cable will only poke a small hole in it and the grease will simply colapse back around it when i pull the cable out. Only short term fix. But here where i live the city runs around jetting peoples lines for free. They give them 5 times/month before they charge them like 50 bucks. Oh well.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

There are some areas that a script will help however I believe that being prepared is a far better idea. The more information given with terminology that is understood the customer can make a better decision. Most people are visual and including visual aids will help explain what you are trying to accomplish for the customer.

A very good visual with a customer especially talking about cast iron is connecting your index fingers and thumbs in a circle and explaining why cast iron was used. It is durable however it is metal and will rust. Part of the durability is the ability to get thicker with rust and scale. This then grabs hold of fecal material, tp and other organics closing off the drain line. You can show how the diameter becomes smaller. Then back this up with a video inspection of the drain lines. 

You can only propose the different solutions and it is up to the customer to choose the right choice for him or her.

My question would be how are you presenting the solution to the customer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It all comes down to...

I'm the expert and here is the minimum level of service that I will give you...

I work on a commission basis and have to guarantee my work but I also cannot price myself out of a job so I will always give the lowest priced job that can achieve a clean line that will be reasonably sure of making it through the guarantee period.

So jobs are carefully weighed because yes I want to do work and be paid for it but also I do not want to work several hours and be working on a guaranteed callback where I will lose money...

So you wont see me snaking the line at Sum Ding Wong's Chinese Restaurant...
That's a jet job...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Restaurants and jetters is a match made in drain cleaning heaven. For cabling K-3800 is my choice of tool under 4" and under 75 ft. I dont have a script but I charge the same for cabling or jetting..its a higher amount than any hourly figure and for mains there is a minimum. I charge the same for the camera so I provide either task at the same rate....it does take time to set up and I like drain cleaning money, period.

_*PLMbiz said "Stillaround will probably be along shortly to explain the folly of using a script. He will do a better job than anyone in helping you understand why scripts are a bad idea."*_
Sorry I'm late ...I wish there was a script for everything...then I wouldnt have to be so carefully attentive and sensitive while I'm selling:laughing:, but no 2 jobs, no 2 people, are alike and if it needs jetting, I recommend it...if they dont want to spend the extra time, its their call and there is no warranty....I would tell them I certainly understand, maybe it will last for them . 

If I were to use a script, I'd inform the customer that I'm about to recite a script, and not to worry, there is no pressure,...it would provide comic relief to the moment and act as if I had a hard time remembering, then I would talk straight and let them decide.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stillaround said:


> ...I wish there was a script for everything...then I wouldnt have to be so carefully attentive and sensitive while I'm selling:laughing:, but no 2 jobs, no 2 people, are alike...


See, I told you he would explain it. :yes:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep you got a stoppage. I can cable the line for x and I have a machine that uses water to clean the pipe you wanna do it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Yep you got a stoppage. I can cable the line for x and I have a machine that uses water to clean the pipe you wanna do it.



And so it begins...:laughing::jester:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Yep you got a stoppage. I can cable the line for x and I have a machine that uses water to clean the pipe you wanna do it.


 ....I don thank you really need it raht now..Id tell you if ah did..theres some fellers who try an do it to you even when you doan need it, just to git yur money...they talk fancy, you can spot em a mile away...they make fun of people who talk lok this....


----------

